# Lost will to Wash



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoped to get the cars washed today early on before it got too hot.

However when going round checking panel temps i found this... 6ft long and the primer flicked up either side its that deep. Lost all will to carry on.








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

There really are some absolute coc*s about, feel for you mate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally gutted the fact its an IQ that 6 foot is near as darn it end to end.... Had pink Paint thrown all over the pug the other month and a month before that a load of cars on the street including the pug had there wing mirrors smashed by someone driving down with hammer out of the window.

Animals with no respect was not looking to go waxstock with costs and certainly not now only agency worker minimum wage lord knows when we can afford to get this done... Totally sick.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Feel for your james. I don't know where people get off doing that sorta sh!t to people's cars.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to see that; some people are just complete scumbags. Absolutely disgraceful!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

The ****ing sucks man 

Looks like someone has came into the garden to do it as well.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Their are some complete w*nkers out there.SJ.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Seeing the thread title , I thought you'd reached that phase that I think we all go through 

Coming into the thread and seeing why , I really feel for you mate , Jealous low life pond scum , One day they will have their comeuppance , this really makes my pi** boil 

In the meantime , I really do feel for you


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry to see the damage. There's some really vile people out there. Brought up with no respect for other people or their property. I wish they would get their comeuppance but there's no consequences these days, even if caught. They would barely get a slap on the wrist and they know it.

Same happened to mine a few years ago. All three panels like yours. I don't think that ball of anger inside me has gone away even now.

Kinda pointless I know, but report it to the police so it gets recorded. They keep telling us how crime is falling but that's probably because people don't bother reporting half the stuff that goes on because the police seem t do f*** all about it.

Anyway, sorry for my little rant. Hope it gets sorted with the minimum of cost and trouble to you.


----------



## PHUGE (May 27, 2013)

Feel for you matey, I had similar not too long ago, it hurts more knowing its someone else that has caused it!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry to see what someone has done to your car. I have had my car keyed and had paint stripper poured on it so I do have a good idea of how horrible it can feel.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello mate, just wanted to say I feel your pain. How can anyone do this to someone else's property


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this, really don't get the people that do this kind of thing.

Total scum, hope you can get if fixed soon.


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

why ????? SCUMBAGS


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks folks for the goodwill messages i know alot of us have been through it and multiple times.

A neighbour says they found a stick up the road that had a screw put through it that shows you how calculating this stuff is people actually go out tooled up taking time to make items to do damage rather than the old days where someone would use a key or a coin.

Just the day before i picked up a large stone out of the road as i could imagine someone using it to damage vehicles or even put someones window through.

I find myself often removing possible threats such as that and yet scum are making dedicated tools to do it....:wall:

Really does make you physically sick even just thinking about it.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I know what you mean.

Couple of days back there was a branch of a tree on the road near me, I took it home and put it in the garden waste. You begin to wonder why you bother.

My Kia was keyed a few year back near my old work. Lots of really nice cars there to then my £500 Kia. It was the cleanest and shinest so that's the only reason I can think it was targeted. It was only the rear quarter and the door that was done. I was so angry, gets me going just thinking about it.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't understand why People do things like this to innocent people they don't even know.

Feel for you pal


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It really is the lowest of the low,spineless scumbags that do this.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gut wrenching to see that and , this country can suck at times, i blame parents failing to instill discipline and to respect people property


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your right there,mum is a childminder and the behaviour of children these days is horrendous.


----------



## Blake7 (Jun 30, 2013)

That sucks pal, I take it you park on the street then? Is there no way of getting some CCTV put up looking onto the car?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

james_death said:


> Thanks folks for the goodwill messages i know alot of us have been through it and multiple times.
> 
> A neighbour says they found a stick up the road that had a screw put through it that shows you how calculating this stuff is people actually go out tooled up taking time to make items to do damage rather than the old days where someone would use a key or a coin.
> 
> ...


Dedicated tools for killing these di**heads: guns

I really feel for you mate


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

A real sh*tter is that fella.

You could have a go at touching up and wet-sanding it if you feel brave though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mate, that sucks big time......

Fecking scumbags.......


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to read this, I really do feel for you.

I had it done to my BMW years ago, only very slightly, a good few passes with the DA sorted it.

I hate these pr!cks, they see you taking care of the items you work hard and save up for, and think it's 'funny' to go along and ruin it.

I'm a strong believer in what goes around, comes around - and the d!ck that did that to your car will find that out later in life.

The more I read posts like this, the more I feel like not looking after my car, only worried someone will see it looks clean and shiny with tyre gloss and scratch it.



james_death said:


> Just the day before i picked up a large stone out of the road as i could imagine someone using it to damage vehicles or even put someones window through.
> 
> I find myself often removing possible threats such as that and yet scum are making dedicated tools to do it....


I find myself doing exactly the same - branches, nails, rocks etc.
I wouldn't want anything lobbed or imbedded in my vehicle, let alone anyone else's.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's shocking mate, had that happen with a couple of my cars in the past. It's annoying to sy the least. I'd have paid good money to catch them doing it! Although not sure it would've ended well for me with PC Plod


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Even if you see them doing it in this day and age you say anything to them and your likely to end up on charges never mind taking action.

The cars have been in the yard when this stuff has happened, one time someone came down the street walking into yards and putting car windows through.

The road we are on is a good road but backs onto all the not so pleasant ones.

The other Month i had to take power washer to paints thrown over the pug when i should have been leaving for work on an early shift...

Then there was the courtesy car i was machining 2 hours before returning it as someone had scratched that.

Geez if fuel and road tax was not so much i would run an old defender and not give a flying fig biscuit about scratches dents or idiots running around all over the road on un taxed un insured wrecks of field bikes either.

Yeah its still an open wound....

Well ill have to find paint code may as well give it a bash in the future to filling and wet sanding.

There is always something thats comes up that stops you doing what you intended for the day is there not ....:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yikes not good news James


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fu##ing **** ants 

Feel for you James


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Horrendous - I really feel for you mate, I just don't know what goes on in the minds of these sad scumbags.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just makes me wonder what it'll take to get through to some of the morons that do things like that!! trouble is you catch them doing it, leather them, and it's always you that gets done!!

I just hope things fall relatively easy on the repair side James!!


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Its been said many times, it would be worth them doing it just to catch them.

Be vigilant my friends


----------

